# Frog or toad ID



## Stompsy (Apr 19, 2012)

Can someone ID this frog/toad please. We've had a couple of them around lately.


----------



## dihsmaj (Apr 19, 2012)

weirdly coloured northern banjo maybe?


----------



## Snowman (Apr 19, 2012)

Ornate burrowing frog?


----------



## eipper (Apr 19, 2012)

Platyplectrum ornatum


----------



## Stompsy (Apr 19, 2012)

Thanks guys, I think that's what it is. Very cute tiny little frogs!


----------



## snakeluvver (Apr 19, 2012)

Yep Opisthodon/Limnodynastes ornatus
Well whatever the scientific name may be, its an Ornate Burrowing Frog.


----------



## eipper (Apr 19, 2012)

Snakeluvr it's now platyplectrum


----------



## Tsubakai (Apr 19, 2012)

Do you live out Kelso way? I used to see these guys all the time when I lived out there. Saved a couple from being eaten by canetoads too, although I let the the tree snakes keep whatever they caught. They used to come out in droves during the wet season.


----------



## Stompsy (Apr 19, 2012)

Yeah I'm in kelso. They are everywhere and I saw heaps when we put mulch down in our gardens a while ago. We put him in the grass and he seemed happy enough. Very very cute.


----------



## CamdeJong (Apr 19, 2012)

Found one out at Yabulu last year, they're everywhere. Gorgeous little frogs.


----------



## moosenoose (Apr 20, 2012)

Certainly not a cane toad  Makes you wonder how many of these particular animals are mistaken for them though


----------



## Tsubakai (Apr 20, 2012)

moosenoose said:


> Certainly not a cane toad  Makes you wonder how many of these particular animals are mistaken for them though



That's why they changed the way they do the annual 'cane toad cull' now. The toads have to be brought in alive and are euthanised by the organisers because in earlier years they were getting too many of these frogs in with the toads.


----------



## Stompsy (Apr 20, 2012)

I must admit my other half immediately thought it was a baby cane toad but I knew they didn't have the stripe.


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Apr 20, 2012)

These guys often don't have the stripe.


----------



## Manda1032 (Apr 20, 2012)

people see the brown colour and squash them. My Dad always asks me to ID the smaller ones cause he cant tell. I just tell him to pick it up! If it feels dry and rough then it's a toad! Love my froggies, great pic


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Apr 20, 2012)

> If it feels dry and rough then it's a toad!



Not a very good ID strategy many Australian frgos can feel dry and rough. Especially some of the Burrowing Frog, and Uperoleia species with the latter especially being easy to mistake for a toad.


----------

